# Close call for kayakers in metro SA



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Saw this posted elsewhere and thought it worth sharing. Firstly, these boys were lucky and thankfully are home safe and sound. Now that said it is easy to see that at least 3 factors compounded to create this situation. Firstly, no paddle leash. Secondly, leaving the centre hatch open but also the front hatch lid is clearly broken off so would have taken on water very quickly. And finally, no lifejackets in sight and i have heard none were worn (as with the other kayaker in the footage shown).

Let's hope that the scare (and presumably a fine for not wearing lifejackets) gives these guys and others a wake up call. If it hadn't been such a calm day yesterday this could very well have ended tragically. As we know, if we don't regulate ourselves then we are asking for others less understanding of our sport to regulate it for us and this is the second stupid thing i have seen / heard in 2 weeks in this same area (the other being the 2 yakkers out after dark with no lights).

P.S. Yes, i do own a red Tarpon 100, and No, i certainly wasn't involved!


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

GlenelgKiller said:


> As we know, if we don't regulate ourselves then we are asking for others less understanding of our sport to regulate it for us and this is the second stupid thing i have seen / heard in 2 weeks in this same area (the other being the 2 yakkers out after dark with no lights).


Well said Sean

I posted yesterday on our club (safwaa) forum about how these guys had made some very silly judgement decisions.

PS. Hope you don't mind Sean, I have now added a link to your above post on our safwaa forum.

Steve


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

No probs at all Steve.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hmmmm.

Only a matter of time till another life is lost. It is too easy to buy a kayak and go out, with no skills, no safety equipment and no safety training.

We need no more reminders... viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51574&hilit=kayakers+missing+in+PPB Yes, they had life jackets on, but it was very cold water, they had few if any skills, and no experience or safety training, part of which is weather reading. They also (assuming) had no emergency beacon. I wonder how many yakkers here go out without a PLB? I saw a guy 2 kms off Scarby Qld a few months ago in 15 knots +, who wasn't wearing a PFD. :shock:

Paddle safe lads and ladies

trev


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

There is no excuse for not wearing a PFD. They ones made specifically for yakking are so comfortable you forget you have them on.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kayakone said:


> It is too easy to buy a kayak and go out, with no skills, no safety equipment and no safety training.


I know the point you are making K1, but you can also buy a rope a harness and a few nuts and go climbing, no safety training. I know what's more dangerous, but I personally wouldn't have it any other way. Accessibility to adventure sports is a great thing. That shouldn't change else we have even more dependence on 'safe' passtimes like watching tele, playing computer games, smoking joints and creating imaginary friends on facebook.

We get scared, we learn. A rare few are unlucky enough to die the first time they get scared. That's tragically unfortunate.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Scott said:


> There is no excuse for not wearing a PFD. They ones made specifically for yakking are so comfortable you forget you have them on.


agree
i cannot understand why people go out to sea without them --but --- you cannot legislate --- there will always be people who think it is ok ----sadly


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > It is too easy to buy a kayak and go out, with no skills, no safety equipment and no safety training.
> ...


"A rare few are unlucky enough to die the first time they get scared. That's tragically unfortunate." 
Too true Ado. It is sad, but on the other hand, a it is a great thing, and I would never ever want to take that away, nor diminish the right to participate in adventure pursuits. My comment is one about inevitability....it will happen (deaths), and I believe increasingly in frequency and severity, because in this age of 'communication', we are increasingly out of communication with the natural world ...things like high adventure and risk assessment and weather and seasons. Therefore those that try high risk adventures such as we did have less schooling, and are more likely to run into trouble.

Therefore people trying this stuff today are increasingly relying on 'props', like mobile phones and GPS's to get them out of trouble, rather than *core skills* to keep them from getting into trouble. In the old days we did this stuff with no knowledge, no emergency comms, no forums, no internet - born solely from a spirit of adventure and exploration. Those were the days.....






"That's tragically unfortunate." Doesn't get anymore tragic than this ....viewtopic.php?f=9&t=57312

However, your point is valid. We don't want more regulation (in this the most regulated country in the world). Also the learning process _can be _cathartic (if you don't die in the attempt). We definitely don't want more "television, playing computer games, smoking joints and creating imaginary friends on facebook."

And good days they were Ado. High adventure, and no props, no publicity, adventure for the sake of adventure only - with no public sharing or input, and the 'familiar laughter ' is still in my memory. We did it ...... 'because it was there' (Mallory), and the rewards were extraordinary. The benefits canot be calculated.

Kachoong (I thought I was going to die)(and others)

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Occulator said:


> Stupid is as stupid does. Those two blokes are living proof (please forgive the pun) that our pollies can and must mandate the wearing of PFD's on personal leisure craft at all times whilst on the water.


No matter what you mandate, some people will still do this sort of stuff. The law says 50 kms/hr in the suburbs/towns, unless otherwise signed. Now be honest, who does that speed or below (it is a speed _limit_, not the _minimum_ speed). I'd reckon a fair proportion of forumites, if they drove today, exceeded that limit. But would they have sped if they saw a police radar in the area recently a few times?

See what it takes Paul, besides legislation, is enforcement. Only when it hurts say financially i.e. getting caught, or there is a high risk of being caught, will people change their behaviour.

IMO we need a change of law regarding PFD's. In the boat is no good if something goes wrong, such as hitting a floating log, or a sandbar, as happened at Scarby (Qld) last week. Some people will likely be injured, and if the hull is holed there is no time to grab the PFD and fit it. So I'm with you, in that it ought to be compulsory to wear one at all times (I appreciate the risk is low statistically,_ but the speed of things going arse up in a boat/kayak is often like lightning_). 
If we are to protect the idiots by legislation and enforcement, a massive advertising campaign would also be required. We would at the same time need a marked increase in the boating and fisheries patrols and the officers to man those inspections, as well as water police numbers.

Will such changes get up? Probably not. It is all a cost/benefit balance. How much value on a life? Try asking these parents and associated family that question...viewtopic.php?f=9&t=57312

Very saddening.

trev


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

kayakone said:


> And good days they were Ado. High adventure, and no props, no publicity, adventure for the sake of adventure only - with no public sharing or input, and the 'familiar laughter ' is still in my memory. We did it ...... 'because it was there' (Mallory), and the rewards were extraordinary. The benefits canot be calculated.trev


Bit confused by this one Trev?? I'm old enough to remember the "good old days" but believe that adventure for adventure's sake is still the main goal for most "adventure sportspeople". Some choose to participate in forums with like minded people and some indeed do get the extra buzz from sharing their experiences through video (although I would say that proportionally this is a low number in our sport). For those who want to they can go about their sport in the "old school way" without involving themselves with all the technology then they certainly can. It isn't hard to find a quiet place away from the masses if you are prepared to put in the effort and many do.

If I have read too much into your comments and you are just reminiscing about simpler days then please carry on ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

GlenelgKiller said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > And good days they were Ado. High adventure, and no props, no publicity, adventure for the sake of adventure only - with no public sharing or input, and the 'familiar laughter ' is still in my memory. We did it ...... 'because it was there' (Mallory), and the rewards were extraordinary. The benefits canot be calculated.trev
> ...


"I'm old enough to remember the "good old days" but believe that adventure for adventure's sake is still the main goal for most "adventure sportspeople"

Sure Sean. I am *not* in any way criticising "adventure sportspeople" (who) participate in forums with like minded people and some indeed do get the extra buzz from sharing their experiences through video....hey, I'd like to film some outings on video. I also acknowledge the continually self-refreshing desire in people to go 'outside' the unknown, to explore new boundaries and limits, and by doing so expose themselves (and maybe others) to high risk. That is their prerogative, and there are inummerable rewards for doing so.

*However*, I have observed a growing trend amongst 'modern' adventurers, to go places that IMO are places and challenges they were not well trained for i.e. lack of adequate skills/training/experience for the adventure, either physically, technically or both. *If* it all starts turning ugly, they often do not hesitate to call 000 on their mobile, or VMR/Coastguard in the marine environment. This is because they often simply do not have skills to get them out of trouble without relying on others. The cost of activation of a PLB or a call to 000/VMR, particularly if helicopters are involved, is massive, and people are doing this increasingly because of their lack of preparation/skills base. There are bound to be recriminations, such as rescue cost recovery from the 'caller'.

These services are (currently) provided for people "in grave and imminent danger". Closely coupled with this situation is the question, "How did this happen? If you stuff up flying, and ask for help, you'll get it, and promptly, but later there will be many questions from rescue authorities and CASA, such as "Did you check the latest forecast? Where are your calculations regarding the fuel loading and consumption?...."

My point is an ever increasing reliance on electronic (technical) aids to accomplish the goal, is flawed on many fronts.

1. The electronics technology may not work, critically at the time you need to rely on it.

2. Consequently, total reliance on _it alone_ could be distasterous if the technology fails (e.g.wet/out of power/range). Life skills in the area of adventure, without any electronic aids, are increasingly rare. e.g. where does the sun rise in July/December (degrees that will indicate North); dead reckoning = where am I ? are largely forgotten skills.

3. Related to the above, many modern day adventurers have few or no skills/backup if the electronics cannot help them e.g. 
(a) a basic compass. 
(b) many also have no weather reading skills, and have little knowledge exactly how important that can be to survival.
(c) some are carrying little or no emergency survival equiupment or knowledge of skills to calculate where thay are or where the closest point of help or safety is.

I could go on, but I won't, cause it's just an old man raving, about the way it used to be "in the simpler days".

One thing I will say, is that you don't need all this technological stuff to explore, to break new ground and boundaries, either personally or overall. In fact, I think the new ground and boundaries leave you with a better experience without the bling.

trev


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok, fair enough. I guess i am more of the opinion that idiots are not just a modern phenomenon but don't want to get into a debate about natural selection :lol:

Not sure people are taking any more risks now than they used to but can understand that there are more calls for help now with the access to modern communication tools whereas in the past you were just in a situation so had to sort it out, which i guess is where you get experience from. Can certainly agree that we need to all do our best to educate each other as to the risks and this site certainly does a great job of that.


----------

